# After Market Stuff For the Moebius Batmobile



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Just curious are there any after market items out there for the Moebius Batmobile???? Like Lighting kits decals or anything else???


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Gee....this must be news to Frank,LOL.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

I was just thinking the same thing...

But if one were speaking of the Aurora reissue by PL, then it's a damn good question -- especially since mine just came in the mail Friday...

Doc


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

I didnt know Moebius was doing a batmoblie ?:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Moebius doesn't do a Batmobile. If its the reissue of the Aurora kit, I have not seen anything. Its kinda a craptacular kit anyway. The body proportions are way off, the hard plastic tires are not great, etc. It does come with good decals to start with. Now, when the 1/25 scale kits come out later in the year, you might see some aftermarket parts.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Correction:The 1/25 scale Batmobile coming out later this year will be a simplified version of the glue kit,which comes out first or second quarter of next year.The early one will have a PRE-PAINTED body.Phantom Stranger,who is the Project Manger at R2 for this,is a member of 1966Batmobile.com,of which I am also a member,and we have already been discussing aftermarket parts for the 1/25 scale kit.Come on by.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That blows R2 is late again... they were supposed to have both kits out this year. They are as bad as Monarch...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

They are working hard to get it right.These are photos of the MOCK UP.not the final product.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Realizing that this is not a Moebius topic/product, I still have to say that I like the looks of that interior!!! I'm just finishing my PL Aurora Batmobile and basically had to reconfigure the interior (or the dash anyway, by cutting a notch for the steering wheel) in order to get anything that resembled Batman driving the car. No wonder that kit frustrated a million 10-year-olds (yours truly included). The 1/25 has real potential and something conspicuously absent from the Aurora kit--the batphone. Now start the countdown until this thread is closed....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh, this SOOO has my lips zipped!!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

he just posted here cause he wishes you made it buddy.........


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

As I have said before, I would buy any model from Moebius; the quality is the best I've ever known for styrene kits. Wishful thinking, indeed


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Oh, this SOOO has my lips zipped!!


Methinks Frank hath a secret...

...ohhhhh, FRAAAAAAAAAAAANK...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Methinks Frank hath a secret...
> 
> ...ohhhhh, FRAAAAAAAAAAAANK...


I would never keep anything from you guys!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

That's pretty damned funny! Too bad it isn't a Moebius kit, but from all of the tidbits I've seen of this kit, it does seem like they are trying real hard to get it right this time. I'm a huge Batman fan, and I look forward to getting a few myself. I got the special tin in yesterday, which is real nice, but the kit is still the dog it was 30-something yrs. ago. The poster that comes with it is real nice too. (It's all about the hype right?! :freak

With all of the stigma that generally surrounds both George Barris and DC Comics and ANYTHING to do with the Batman license, it's amazing we are finally getting a kit anyway!!! Heck, with all the diecast Batmobile stuff that's popped up in the last few years, it's kind of taken some of the gloss off it anyways!!!

Oh, and as far as lighting this sucker up, it wouldn't be too hard to put headlights/taillights in it and some dash instrumentation. I've done one Keaton version that way, and am working on another. Drill, wire, and flip the switch!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

PF Flyer said:


> )... The 1/25 has real potential and something conspicuously absent from the Aurora kit--the batphone. Now start the countdown until this thread is closed....


 
I thought that that kleptomanical King Tut swiped it out of the Batmobile while the Dynamic Duo were busy battling either Falseface or The Bookworm. 
I recommend that this be moved over to the Modeller's Forum from Moebius, because quite frankly, it's a cool topic! :wave:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Oh, this SOOO has my lips zipped!!


y'know frank, you could post that message in almost any given thread in the forum and drive everybody nuts!


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Any chance that you're considering giving us a 1/25th batcave setup, complete with decent sculpts of West and Ward as the dynamic duo? Nice to have the option of their alter egos as well.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Look through the forum/posts again. The Batmobile is NOT a Mobius kit. It's Round 2.

And I'd have to guess the answer to that is a resounding no.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Please Close This Thread!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes please, it offends my senses.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Luckily I don't have any sense to offend!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*c'mon guys..I give Tom Lowe credit for finally getting the aurora mold dusted off, and reissued, and next , hes giving us a new , better , larger version, and actually having the smarts enough to include figures in the larger version..I love the aurora kit for the nostalgia of it all, and I love and bought just about every kit Frank has put out so far, with the exception of the Jupiter 2, as its just too big for me*..*all I am waiting for is a repop of the penguin kit and that would make it all complete...

Z
*


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Any more word on the interior that was being re-worked?


----------

